# ebay deal of the day



## hemihampton (May 1, 2020)

bid now before it's to late.










						LARGE early COBALT BLUE colored BROMO SELTZER antique HEAD ACHE CURE bottle ABM  | eBay
					

A LARGE6 1/2" tall cylinder-shape dark COBALT BLUE color ANTIQUE BROMO SELTZER Head Ache CURE bottle.This is an ORIGINAL ANTIQUE blown glass bottle with a cork-top, dating back to the very first part of 1900.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## treeguyfred (May 3, 2020)

Sofa king funny Leon! And its not even BIM! LMAO, they're expecting some rube to pay 20 times it yard-sale value!


----------



## saratogadriver (May 4, 2020)

And to think... we used to put those back when we dug a dump back in the 70s...?   LOL!

Jim G


----------



## count_8809 (May 8, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> bid now before it's to late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, is there anything you could tell me about this bottle, this one is 5  7/8 in tall with snap-on cap.


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 10, 2020)

I still cant believe people sell these?


----------



## MEDIC-372 (May 11, 2020)

saratogadriver said:


> And to think... we used to put those back when we dug a dump back in the 70s...?   LOL!
> 
> Jim G


I’m glad you said that...I was hoping that I wasn’t the only one that threw a bunch of them away back in the day.  I wish that I keep them though now.


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2020)

I still leave them behind but after seeing what some people will pay for these on ebay maybe I won't? LEON.


----------



## dh1786 (May 11, 2020)

sadly.. cobalt colors not selling well due to irradiation fears


----------



## dh1786 (May 17, 2020)

nranderson said:


> Irradiation "fears" ???


I didn’t know this was a forum for questioning other peoples way of speaking.. I’m just here for jar collecting.  Irradiated jars/bottles are a huge pain in the butt for those trying to preserve the history … And when buying online there is no way to do a test.  No reason to attack.. what was confusing or irrational about the fear or that a jar might be irradiated? keep it civil please.  also, check blue glassware on ebay .. beautiful examples with no bids.  i see many tables of irradiated blue jars and bottles at the local flea markets.  irradiation was once called the “atomic bomb” of glass collecting.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 20, 2020)

dh1786 said:


> I didn’t know this was a forum for questioning other peoples way of speaking.. I’m just here for jar collecting.  Irradiated jars/bottles are a huge pain in the butt for those trying to preserve the history … And when buying online there is no way to do a test.  No reason to attack.. what was confusing or irrational about the fear or that a jar might be irradiated? keep it civil please.  also, check blue glassware on ebay .. beautiful examples with no bids.  i see many tables of irradiated blue jars and bottles at the local flea markets.  irradiation was once called the “atomic bomb” of glass collecting.View attachment 207329


So, this Beaver is irradiated? wow, I knew bottles and jars could be turned royal Purple but had no idea they could be turned Blue like that ...wowsers ...I always assumed the fantasy colors were being new made in foreign countries... Learn something new every day..SMH
~Fred


----------



## steviep (May 20, 2020)

I totally agree with dl1786. Some people are purple “blind”


----------



## Alabama (May 20, 2020)

I sold hundreds of Bromos several years ago when people were putting these "Bottle Trees" in their yards and gardens, at one point I could get $15-20 apiece for larger ones. I'd put 2-3 on my table at the local flea-market at a time and women would come by and buy all 2,3,4 on the table at a time and as soon as they got out of sight I'd load the table back up. Good money while it lasted.


----------



## Dogo (May 20, 2020)

Is it irradiated, or just a gift shop repro? I don't think I have ever seen a irradiated bottle that color, but  I don't look at them  when I see them.


----------



## DFW Digger (May 20, 2020)

Wow I still throw them back. U can only give away so many. The large quart is great for marbles though.


----------



## hemihampton (May 20, 2020)

dh1786 said:


> I didn’t know this was a forum for questioning other peoples way of speaking.. I’m just here for jar collecting.  Irradiated jars/bottles are a huge pain in the butt for those trying to preserve the history … And when buying online there is no way to do a test.  No reason to attack.. what was confusing or irrational about the fear or that a jar might be irradiated? keep it civil please.  also, check blue glassware on ebay .. beautiful examples with no bids.  i see many tables of irradiated blue jars and bottles at the local flea markets.  irradiation was once called the “atomic bomb” of glass collecting.View attachment 207329


----------

